# 8th edition gameplay changes



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

After scanning the web for some more rumours I came across some material on possible rule changes. Now at first I thought hey its just a rumour on a single forum. However these rumours are more persistent and also circle the bigger forums. :shok:

The first rumour affects the army composition.
It comes down to restricting armylists by only allowing a certain percentage for each selection as they used to have in 5th edition.
An example of this is that *up to* 30% of the total army cost can be used for characters, 50% on core, 40% on special and 30% on rare.
On the plus side this means that armylists will balance out more evenly.
On the negative side this could realy nerf certain armies beyond repair say HE or dwarfs.

Another rumour floats around that gw is going to change the turn sequence.
Now this really interests me because how the hell can this be done without completely revamping half the rulebook?
For example, any change including the magic phase would greatly affect the overall effectiveness of magic.

So does anyone know more about this?
And what is your opinion on these possible changes?


----------



## Brt. Maximilian (Jun 5, 2008)

Haven`t play Fantasy since the 6th edition, but this sounds very interesting to me. But I hope, the GW do not change the rules complete, because what about all the armybooks?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The following can be found at BOLS, a big cheer for BigRed for spreading this around 



> Our scouts scour the land day and night without rest. Here's the latest chatter on the wind regarding Fantasy 8th Edition: _(with commentary by your favorite Fantasy fanatic: Iamaddj)_
> 
> 1) Army construction is moving back to percentages. (you may have 25% of your points spent on heroes, 25%-50% on core… etc.)
> 
> ...


_Italic_ text is comments from the iamaddj fellow.

As a whole I cant say I like almost any of them. I do like the "Lapping Around" idea, but thats about it. %based armyconstruction is even more full of loop holes. The comments points out quite a few of the fails with that type of army construction.



Most of those rumours sounds like they want to remake 5th ed, wonder if I can bring my "good old" 5th ed Dwarf Armybook out again then
I hope this is a bucket of crap. Fantasy-restarting will have to be put on hold until the 8th ed can be figured out....


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not liking any of the changes I've heard so far. I much perfer the way the armies are built now. The percantage thing never has worked, too easy to spam some units and severly limit others.

I don't understand why you should get penalised for Irresisatble Force. I cannot see any logic in that at all. I always thought of it like the spell caster was just "in the zone" so to speak and no one could stop his spell.

Never played anything pre 7th so I have no opinion on lapping around

The continuous fighting really changes the game mechanics, I thought after the change from 2nd to 3rd(40K) and the upoar it caused GW wasn't going to make anymore drastic changes to the games mechanics.

Of course this is GW so logic be damned.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

"5) In general the design changes are said to make the game play faster and at least partial nerf Daemons of Chaos after the huge community backlash against them."

What does the verb "to nerf" mean? 

Apart from that, i don't really play warhammer but i don't like many of these changes for all the reasons given already.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Yilmar said:


> :shok:
> 
> The first rumour affects the army composition.
> It comes down to restricting armylists by only allowing a certain percentage for each selection as they used to have in 5th edition.
> An example of this is that *up to* 30% of the total army cost can be used for characters, 50% on core, 40% on special and 30% on rare.


if this happens i'm going to have 3 large fantasy armies for sale


----------



## Wraithspine (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> if this happens i'm going to have 3 large fantasy armies for sale


I think i'll join you if these rumours are indeed true. Does not look good.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

does it really need updating, its not that old is it?
i don't play FB but did'nt it get updated about 3years ago


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

keytag33 said:


> I don't understand why you should get penalised for Irresisatble Force. I cannot see any logic in that at all.


Well it is quite logical when you consider irresistable force is a freak of nature. The wizz gets overloaded with magic energies and bursts out his spell at unstoppable force. If they were to penalise them gw will probably think something up like upping the rest of the magic spells by 3 till the end of the magic phase.



Catpain Rich said:


> "5)What does the verb "to nerf" mean?


If its nerfed its FUBAR.
Its something that is changed in the most negative way possible.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hmm... Sounds like someone with an over-active imagination is thinking up these. I'm not sure I believe any of them...

Percentages were taken out for a good reason, and should stay that way. 4 hellblaster volley guns is bad enough, but what about 5 cannons on top of that, or an army of goblin artillery (20 bolt throwers and 6 doom divers?). Some armies need a bit of a nerf, but that really shouldn't be done in the main rule book. Lapping around AND combat that takes place all in one turn? it'd have to be one or the other, as they couldn't do both in a single turn, and both are pretty crappy ideas - lapping around is arduous (though it can be fun) and makes things overly complicated when they're trying to streamline the game, and working out a whole combat in a single round seriously messes with the balance of the game so far. 

Meanwhile, Irrissitible force downside is about the only thing I could believe, and I'm still rather skeptical about it. If it was something like Irresistible force causing the magic phase to end, that could really mess with some magic heavy armies, but it wouldn't be too damaging in general.

Generally, unless I start hearing more concrete things about it, I might just ignore these.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Resolving combat in just one round completely throws away the concept of tarpit units, doesn't it? I hope it doesn't happen, because it messes too much witht he flow of the combats.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't see percentages happening. It's annoying to calculate whether something is 4 points over your allocated percentage or not, and lends itself well to spam (as has been pointed out).

The only reasonable change I see there is "Irresistable Force" and Miscast changes. Everything else is too much of a drastic change, and not in a good way.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

While I enjoyed the earlier editions of warhammer most of these suggestions just seem to be going backwards. The game has evolved over the last 15 or so years and to reintroduce old rules just seems like wishfull thinking of an older gamer.
The combats resolved in 1 turn works in warmaster and I think thats where it belongs not on the more complex warhammer battlefields. There are too many units gamewide that would become obsolete, How would you top up undead? Why would anyone use tarpits? and Chaos warriors would rule the table not to mention the tactical advantages of flank and rear charges being finished


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Games Workshop will never bring percentages back. Think about it. In 40k, they got rid of victory points because it was "too hard." They've tried not to put the kiddy gloves on Fantasy, but it's still much more streamlined than, say, the fifth edition of the game was. I don't see them making something more complicated for the sake of complexity-- and that's what percentages really were. The system as it stands actually works fine, and because of the allotment of special and rare slots, you still end up with most of your points in heroes and core units anyway, unless you're doing something really bizarre. But the game does let you do those things like this, whereas a percentage system would simply nix a lot of possibilities.

More importantly, if a new edition is being devloped/has been developed, we'd see stronger indications of what changes would be based on recent army books, as Games Workshop has a policy of making books compatible from one edition to another these days. There's nothing in Skaven or Beastmen that looks significantly different than any other older army book, so any edition changes have to be minor enough that they don't seriously alter the way the game plays. Changes in the magic phase could do that-- honestly, it'd make magic a lot more tactical if the magic phase were the first thing each turn, and it'd open possibilities up for movement-based magic spells more than there already are.


----------



## Freedom18 (May 4, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> More importantly, if a new edition is being devloped/has been developed, we'd see stronger indications of what changes would be based on recent army books, as Games Workshop has a policy of making books compatible from one edition to another these days. There's nothing in Skaven or Beastmen that looks significantly different than any other older army book, so any edition changes have to be minor enough that they don't seriously alter the way the game plays. Changes in the magic phase could do that-- honestly, it'd make magic a lot more tactical if the magic phase were the first thing each turn, and it'd open possibilities up for movement-based magic spells more than there already are.


That's a good point actually, the movement spell in the new Beastmen book (Bestial Surge) won't let you move into close combat giving you a free charge, like some of the current rule book spells will (Unseen Lurker, Lore of Shadow for example). This could be an indicator of a rule change similar to what your talking about....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a though. Maybe they'll have percentages and the FOC. I could see that working. 
As of late GW seems to be assuming it's fanbase are complete morons and are simplifying everything, even things that don't need to be simplified. Possibly to attract more little kids, so I'd say it's a stretch that they'd bring in something complicated like percentages. Unless they did it like this:

0-999pt games: up to 250pts on characters, up to 300pts on special, up to 200pts on rare.
1000-1999pt games: up to 500pts on characters, up to 600pts on special, up to 400pts on rare.
2000-2999pt games: up to 750pts on characters, up to 900pts on special, up to 600pts on rare.
3000-3999pt games: up to 1000pts on characters, up to 1200pts on special, up to 800pts on rare.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Here's a though. Maybe they'll have percentages and the FOC. I could see that working...


I have given that some thoughts too, but thats still a step backwards in many aspects.

The combat shit is nothing but shit. That can not be allowed to happen:nono:
Chaos Warrior, Swordmasters, Black Guards, Blood Knights and similar elite (and often also Death Star) units would own the game 100000000% times harder then they already do if such a change happened.
If they also can lap around, well...you should get it...

And not to mention Dragons and Bloodthirsters....


TSOH you have a very good point in your post, so here is hoping that you have found wisdom at the bottle of the pint:drinks:

As a whole Im joining the "I have a damn huge amount of Fantasy models that very well might end up for sale corner" until I can find some truth about things. I am deeply disappointed about those rumours:cray:



While talking to one of my regular gaming mates who is more into Fantasy then me atm that also has red this (ok more like having a conversation where both participants were competing on how to make an even worse comment about this shit then the previous one), he said he had heard 2 more rumour details:
_First that saves would go the 40k way. This means, in clear words, that you only can take 1 save. So no more AS, Wardsave and then Reg._ I called bullshit on this one too. This will also make those Dragons and Bloodthirsters even worse to handle. Nothing survives against them with 1 save only:no:

_The second one is that fear might be changed into a fixed LD modifier instead of an autobreak._ Naturally this means that rank'n'file undeads are smoked beyond all kinds of levels of shit and cant be played at all until new books are out. It does however make "Fear" useful on Ogre sized models, in fact very useful. They are never enough to benefit from it, and the few times they actually might be they have most likely killed so damn many enemies that it wont matter, only "snake eyes" will prevent the victims from running away. This one would actually be quite nifty if it was true, it would also make "Stubborn" units even more worth while, since they would hold against fear too.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweet Christ on a cracker. I pop my head in for the first time in months, and this is among the first things I see.

I've seen enough ridiculous rumors pan out that I tend to err on the side of credulity, but I really hope these are crap. They'd fuck the existing armies so hard GW would need to put out a new Ravening Hordes just to make the game work. But since that would instantly cause the sales figures for all extant army books to tank, they wouldn't, which would render the game effectively unplayable until the new book for one's army of choice came out.

I can see changes such as these leading to a lot of players refusing to update, or dropping the hobby altogether. Hopefully GW can too.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The only thing i have really heard which would make sense is no more partials. Which seems true, look at all skaven template weapons. If they do this, it make Stome throwers useful again!!!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

All I can say is the precnetages thing looks like total rubbish - if it were true say goodbye to all High Elf players as the main units they play with are dragons for lords/heroes alot of the time - I don't think GW will purposely go out and kill one of thier favourite armies. What ChaosRedCorsairLord suggested would completely destroy HE and LizardMen and Dwarfs easily and my Wood Elves I use over 500pts of lords and heroes in 2000 or 2250 games aswell. I'm calling false on the percenatges issue.


----------



## wretchedspawn (Mar 5, 2010)

I am damn opposed to % returning(mainly because I suck with them lol).it would kill many of my armies.if this does happen does any one want to join my angry mob?(free pitchforks but you have to supply your own torches)


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

agree i like the way it`s now


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As others have said, I find all these possible 'changes' ridiculous, unnecessary, and unbalanced. I'd hope that Games Workshop wouldn't implement these changes, but still, some of these sound like things they just might do.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah... this doesn't feel right. I'm not yet inclined to believe many (if any) of these rumors. I can see the possibility of the return of point % on various choices and can totally see the return of wrapping around, but combats fought until finish? Yeah... no. Won't put much stock into these unless they persist until close to launch.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well yes perecentages may come into play for certain units types in games but I doubt if they did it would place such a ludicrous percentage given on Lords as special characters become useless to them therefore no one buys them and profit goes down a wee bit - ask yourself with the way GW is at the moment (by which I mean management wise) why would they want to hinder themselves making money?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

This basicly sounds like going back to pre 6th as thats how armies used to be made with different percentages and it just led to power gamer. 6th was fantastic as it removed alot of power gaming.

I seriously would take this with a pintch of salt as unless GW has completly lost its way i cant see these changes. They have been trying to simplify the games for years so they can target younger and younger audiences just look at 40k they would never bring something as complex as lapping around and percentages back.

Lapping should be a special rule for sneaky gits for chaos dwarfs and thats it, it always needed 15 pages of faqs answering questions a 5 year old knew the answer to. The whole 1 turn combats is complete against what warhammer is about as its meant to be about locking a unit in combat then flank charging. If they do this i'll keep playing this edition, whose with me?

If they do this to fix deamons ever other army will be broken, all we'll see is full plate chaos armies dragon elf armies and firestorm empire armies. theres nothing wrong as the game stands. They just need to update the remaining armies and release chaos dwarfs and dogs of war, I don't want all the books to be made obsolete and need a new ravening hordes list. I really like the current force charts. when the HE were released jervis said they liked the chart, but they may mess with it slightly to help the character of individual armies. i like the chart keep the chart don't return to a crummy % system


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

This "return to percentages" sounds about as likely as George W Bush winning the nobel peace prize and having it handed to him by Bin Laden.

The rest of the current rumours don't sound much better.

What was the rumor mill like in forum land before the latest 40k rulebook?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Found this at BOLS today



> OK, so things have been fairly quiet on the Fantasy front for a while, but the internet never sleeps. Here is a fine medley of some of the latest tidbits from the mill. From updated phase order, to the new boxed set, to rank bonus and everything in between:
> 
> General boxed set info via Jambodini:
> 
> ...


Cred to BOLS and their sources


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for that MaidenManiac!

I see there's still a lot of crap out there though, units needing to be 10 wide? no. Skaven getting a new Screaming Bell? they just got one! and the Chaos Dwarves bit sounds rather shaky to me...


The last bit about "In the New edition" sounds more plausable to me, though we'll wait and see...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The last combat suggestion rumour sounds more realistic than doing combat all in one turn reason being still many armies can go skirmish and use the gang up on the flanks with many units my WE one of these armies that really has about 2 decent ranked units -eterenal guard and wild riders (who rarely are ranked more than 2 deep and 5/6 wide), trying to rtid the game of skirmish would kill the game in alot of ways and make it a game of my block is bigger than your block therefore making it a most boring game.

10 wide ranks I see as aa bit stupid for a lot of armies yes you have a big front line but try moving through the terrain placed in your way as they will have to reform so much and wheeling would be a nightmare as skirmish or fly units casn literally runs rings or 10 around you.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

maddermax said:


> Thanks for that MaidenManiac!
> the Chaos Dwarves bit sounds rather shaky to me...
> The last bit about "In the New edition" sounds more plausable to me, though we'll wait and see...


Youre welcome. Im also damn interested to see what happens to the game. Currently Im neck deep in the "fear the worst" camp....

The Chaos Dwarf part is the one thing I think is the most reliable of them all. GW has made a sister company to Forge World that are meant to do fantasy stuff, they have even hired folks and so for it, should be info to find about it here somewhere. I seriously think that CD will be on the way, and this time they will also look awesome, resin cant fail 


Moving the magic phase might be nifty in many ways. That might explain why for example the Beastmen spell "Beastial Surge" seem so extremely shit right now. If you were able to move with spells before the movement though it would actually be very useful.
The whole combat detail can be both hit and miss, depending on how it actually turns out. Im sceptical here though...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Youre welcome. Im also damn interested to see what happens to the game. Currently Im neck deep in the "fear the worst" camp....


I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain. 

/obscure?



MaidenManiac said:


> The Chaos Dwarf part is the one thing I think is the most reliable of them all. GW has made a sister company to Forge World that are meant to do fantasy stuff, they have even hired folks and so for it, should be info to find about it here somewhere. I seriously think that CD will be on the way, and this time they will also look awesome, resin cant fail


I hadn't heard that. So they'll have a 40k forgeworld and a fantasy forgeworld (probably name it something different). As for why I said the dwarves were shaky, I was thinking that if they're 18-36 months away, that's longer than it takes to produce a new codex and mini's, so it would be speculation that GWs pencilled them in - possibly true, but hard to say. If they do start doing CD stuff with the new company though, we'll have our answer 



MaidenManiac said:


> Moving the magic phase might be nifty in many ways. That might explain why for example the Beastmen spell "Beastial Surge" seem so extremely shit right now. If you were able to move with spells before the movement though it would actually be very useful.
> The whole combat detail can be both hit and miss, depending on how it actually turns out. Im sceptical here though...


The magic move is a good one, the combat changes, well I'm not inclined to believe the "whole combat in a single round" stuff. The chance for more people to strike back if you take out the front rank though would be good, I could get behind that.

*rampant speculation and wish listing time*
Personally, I hope they change the movement and charging rules quite a bit, they need some grease. I'd advocate for units that don't march to be able to pivot at any point during their movement, much like monsters do. You might think that's a bit strange the first time you think about it, but if it applies to everyone it would be fair, it would make blocks of infantry able to react to things better, where as now monsters are so much better because of their ability to move in any direction. It'd be simpler too than turning as it is now.
*end rampant speculation and wish listing time*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

maddermax said:


> I must not fear.
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my fear.
> ...


Haha, liturgy of fear from Dune?
I have to agree with MaidenManiac, I'm in the 'fear the worst' camp too. Mostly cause if the new combat-all-in-one-turn or multiple-fighting-rank rumours are true most units will fuck my VC sideways. No more IoN between fights...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Obscure? Obscure?

Bah! I should hope that's not labeled as obscure. I'd be embarassed for the company I was keeping if it was.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't you guys think that if a new boxset was going to be released in the summer we would have seen a box art by know or a sneaky this is what coming artical? Yesterdays GW blog really was a buy the battle for skull pass advert with the night goblins. If I remember correctly, the Skull pass hint was being put in WD around the christmas before it as released with silouttes of night gobbos, dwarfs and the odd art piece

I would be happy to get a skaven and high elf boxset though as i collect both of them, and a griffon would be nice. Theres also no way that there would be another new screaming bell though the other one only came out a couple of months ago (note to self buy bell and battalion)

I still doubt the whole combat in one turn though, it would screw alot of armies up, and couldn't really work with things like VCs and TKs. 

As far as the striking back maybe if the second rank suffered a negative modifier to their to hit rolls to simulate the confusion, panic and death, with unbreakable units ignoring the modifier, it could work quite well. Races like elves and skaven which rely on thier high initiative will be in abit of trouble though.

I like the idea of the CDs finally getting an update but don't want them to be all resin/ forgeworlded for 2 simple reasons. 1 I want to play CDs, 2 I havent got £ for forgeworld prices, a whole army will be £££££££££££££ expensive


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Yesterdays GW blog really was a buy the battle for skull pass advert with the night goblins....


GW might be trying to clear out the stock on BFSP boxed, right? Sounds reasonable to me at least


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> GW might be trying to clear out the stock on BFSP boxed, right? Sounds reasonable to me at least


indeed, they were pushing battle for macragge about two weeks before 5th edition went up on the website for pre-sale


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Decided to do some cut'n'paste from WS regarding 8th ed WHFB. Credit to all folks worty of it in their original post here



> Note: This is only a summary of rumours that have been discussed in recent months. Rumours are subject to change. They are only 100% correct when they are facts.
> 
> Edit: I am changing the process of updating this a bit. What I will do is save up rumour changes for a day or two, then post them in green. They will stay like this until the next update, so that people can follow all the latest changes.
> 
> ...



There is some meat for the grinder:clapping:

The 528 pages rulebook rumour is interesting. There has been discussions about whether we will see new armylists in the rulebook, possibly tweeks or perhaps entirely new ones. There are some odd 250-300 pages to fill out with extra stuff which could be around 20ish pages per army, more then enough for new lists.
This would naturally give a chance to remake overpowered books (DE, VC, DoC) but also fix useless ones (OK, O&G). On the other hand its also said that no books shall be useless with the new rules...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Interesting reading. Still, the more solid rumours are shaping up to be reasonable, but there are still a lot of conflicting rumours out there, so it's all very dicey. I still don't think they'll have the percentage system back again, and that's under the "more reliable rumours" :laugh:.

Generally, I think a lot of the rumours in there might work out well enough, but some are too vague ("less armour save modifiers"?), some would cripple certain play styles or armies ("heavy cavalry can't march"), and quite a few are probably just speculation that someone has picked up as a rumour. I like the "step up" idea well enough though, but saurus speamen would become even more scary that they are now :shok:

If the date rumours are right, only 3 more months, and we'll find out all about it


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I settled my mind on the whole thing.
Now that there's a launch date it's waiting for the inevitable.
Though the newsletter and the intro video do make it seem like a very big thing, instead of changing a thing here or there.
I also think that quite a few "solid" rumours stated are improbable to be introduced into 8th.

Ah well now we wait...


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Still very nervous about this. Some of it looks good but still nervous. I like 7th for the most part. I don't like the idea of percentages I think the current army building system works well.

500+ pages probabaly will have army list of some kind in it and that makes me even more nervous as that means major changes.

Guess we will find out in July.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

500+ pages is likely to include about 250 pages of rules, about the same as now, and then 250 pages of filler. Remember they will no doubt release a pocket rule book like now so it won't be the size of an encyclopedia


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

keytag33 said:


> Still very nervous about this. Some of it looks good but still nervous. I like 7th for the most part. I don't like the idea of percentages I think the current army building system works well.
> 
> 500+ pages probabaly will have army list of some kind in it and that makes me even more nervous as that means major changes.
> 
> Guess we will find out in July.


Sums up my thoughts too, in fact very much so 

Heavy Cav not being able to march? Uhh, ok...and so on...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Barnster said:


> 500+ pages is likely to include about 250 pages of rules, about the same as now, and then 250 pages of filler. Remember they will no doubt release a pocket rule book like now so it won't be the size of an encyclopedia


Currently they have about 120 of rules, in a 270 page book. The hard back 40k book runs 320 pages. I really couldn't see them putting 500+ pages in a single book, it would become rather unwieldy, the current books are solid enough...

Sounds like random speculation really "wow, to fit all these rulez in they'd need, like, 500 pages or something! totally!". The only reason they'd need to pad it out that much would be if the put a Ravening Hordes type list in, and considering that all the newer books have been "written for 8th" according to the rumours, I would have a hard time believing they'd be invalidating all of them.

If there were going to do some sort of Update List for current armies, they'd probably put it in a second book instead of a single 500 page BRB.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

the new book is 528 pages.
Each section is proportionally bigger, so more rules, more colour section, more background.
You could seriously beat chavs to death with it.

Also i have been told the new rules will make you want to field bigger units as everyone in the unit will contribute to the combat. I was told that a unit of 30 chaos warriors would dish out 50 attacks.....SICKNESS


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I was thinking about branching out into WFB, since the high elves are total GW favorites. This may make me rethink that, however.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Cartman voice* Dammit!

This really reveals more than I'd have thought...I wanted a cookie for the whole 'July 10th' thing...ah well. Didn't see a rumour I put up on Mind War on this thread, so I don't know if that's good or bad...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> the new book is 528 pages.
> Each section is proportionally bigger, so more rules, more colour section, more background.
> You could seriously beat chavs to death with it.


Interesting... You tend to be very good at getting things right, though I'm surprised they'd make it THAT huge.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

maddermax said:


> Interesting... You tend to be very good at getting things right, though I'm surprised they'd make it THAT huge.


They might actually manage to make the rules understandable this time then, right? Double the amount of pages should see more real explanations for everything. It does also present even more chance of fuck up though...

As for the page amount I hope its needed and useful, I really dont need help from a book should the sudden interest of beating my opponents head in arise


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

528 pages more of this I assume will be pics and background etc probably 200 pages will be rules. 

Who knows the rules may include all armies magic styles, or maybe a new form of magic to be added, as other have said more background for armies that may not have it and as the rumours for chaos dwarfs being done by FW grow maybe it will include thier background. Rule wise thier are a few things that need to be clearer as I have found playing it only for a short time you sometimes have to jump in between 3 pages of rules to fuly understand how one situation works so they may have decided to put it all on one page repeating a rule where needed to explain another better and more in-depth.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd bet my right kidney that they're gonna increase the rulebook price by stuffing it full of useless rule repeats and colour pictures.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'd bet my right kidney that they're gonna increase the rulebook price by stuffing it full of useless rule repeats and colour pictures.


That is not a bet Im taking, and that is not because Im not interested in another kidney:wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> That is not a bet Im taking, and that is not because Im not interested in another kidney:wink:


I only have one remaining kidney and even i'm not interested


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'd bet my right kidney that they're gonna increase the rulebook price by stuffing it full of useless rule repeats and colour pictures.


Hence I'm either thinking of 1 learning the rules in the GW and learning them well or going halfs with someone, failing this ebay will more than likely see alot on there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> They might actually manage to make the rules understandable this time then, right? Double the amount of pages should see more real explanations for everything. It does also present even more chance of fuck up though...
> 
> As for the page amount I hope its needed and useful, I really dont need help from a book should the sudden interest of beating my opponents head in arise


You're hoping a lot. I thought it was because they doubled the size of the font, so that they could spot spelling mistakes, even now I'm holding my breath.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for that post MaidenManiac, that's a lot better than some of the other rumors going around. That combat system sounds much better and balanced than other alternatives.

@ maddermax : I believe that they were not suggesting that Skaven were getting a new Screaming Bell model, rather that the 8e boxed game would have a Screaming Bell in it. (Which frankly makes me giddy).

As for the army selection, I hope to see a ratio system for army selection based off Core choices, rather than flat percentage. I.e. you may take 1 Hero choice for every 3 Core choices, you may take 1 Lord choice for every 2 Hero choices, you may take 1 Special Choice for every 2 Core choices, etc. I think this will have a similar effect to balancing army lists, while keeping things much simpler than percentages.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

So the big rule book is going to be some 500 pages, right? Each as thick as the 40K version's? That'll be the kind of book Warrior Priests have on chains hanging from their waists. O_O


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> So the big rule book is going to be some 500 pages, right? Each as thick as the 40K version's? That'll be the kind of book Warrior Priests have on chains hanging from their waists. O_O


They're putting in spells that will make the rules sensible.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You're hoping a lot. I thought it was because they doubled the size of the font, so that they could spot spelling mistakes, even now I'm holding my breath.


Aye, I both was an am hoping for a lot. I dont want 8th to be the WHFB edition that made me sell my stuff...



HiveMinder said:


> As for the army selection, I hope to see a ratio system for army selection based off Core choices, rather than flat percentage. I.e. you may take 1 Hero choice for every 3 Core choices, you may take 1 Lord choice for every 2 Hero choices, you may take 1 Special Choice for every 2 Core choices, etc. I think this will have a similar effect to balancing army lists, while keeping things much simpler than percentages.


The only possible way that % can work is by using it together with the limit system of today. If we go back to pure %age all kinds of hell will break loose. Spam-buying lvl1 wizards in each army, and the nightgobbo ones will be the best since they are cheapest, and so on...



Khorothis said:


> So the big rule book is going to be some 500 pages, right? Each as thick as the 40K version's? That'll be the kind of book Warrior Priests have on chains hanging from their waists. O_O


The 40k BRB is 304 pages, so 8th ed WHFB will make that look thin...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Im not sure if this was posted yet, but the managers received a sheet of some definite rules changes when they were in Vegas. My local store manager was nice enough to show it to me.
> 
> There are now infinite rank bonus' and some type of modifier or bonus for having over 50 models or unit strength of 50.
> Swords fight in 2 ranks, 3 ranks with spears.
> ...


Taken from here - http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=246971

Sounds like shite to me, but then again, so does most of the rumours that are already out.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Taken from here - http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=246971
> 
> Sounds like shite to me, but then again, so does most of the rumours that are already out.


QFT
Im getting more and more disappointed for each 8th ed rumour I read, jesus fucking christ:cray:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Can someone explain the "lord of the rings-style charge"?

IMO it would truly suck if units got that huge. Not only would it seem way to awkward seeing two or three units fill the entire width of the battlefield but it would also leave the door right open for total domination by only using deathstars. As a final it would also take away a huge chunck of tactics. As it will most likely be that the huge units can only move straight forward and cannot wheel that much. 
Because a thing like that would alter the game in such an extensive way, I think this rumour is destined for the drains. If not then it will cost them a huge chunck of gamers. And to be honest the profit-munching organisation called GW wouldn't let it get that far, or would they?


----------



## Platton725 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, about 2½ weeks until we can find out some more tangible facts about 8th edition as it seems they'll have a preview copy for introduction games in the GW stores then.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

:headbutt::headbutt: 

I just can't see the huge units they're talking about. It would just be one long line of minis faceing another long line of mini's and just roll off to see who wins.

Wheel why wheel or reform for that matter when you can just walk your entire army in one unit across the table. 

Ok maybe got a little melodramatic there.


I've never played LOTR so I don't know what they mean by a LOTR charge can someone explain that one?


Is it July yet?:no:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The rumour I think they're speaking about is 5 wide=1 rank, +3 bonus max, 6 wide, +4 bonus max, 7 wide, +5 bonus. 

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Complete fantasy overhaul. Probably to make it ankle biter friendly.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Complete fantasy overhaul. Probably to make it ankle biter friendly.


That's what I'm scared of.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

LotR charges are take your base movement rate & add d6 to it or something like that


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

keytag33 said:


> That's what I'm scared of.


It's my second greatest fear, the first being clowns. Why are they so happy all the time?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

clever handle said:


> LotR charges are take your base movement rate & add d6 to it or something like that


Oh yeah, that's right. Getting charges off should be about pure luck rather than careful planning and maneuvring so all the crappy players can get a few wins being idiots instead of learning to play the game. I'm so excited I can't wait to get a hold of 8th edition. 

Or something, something....Well I'm not worried. If they really make fantasy as crappy as the rumors suggest i'll just continue playing 7th ed. and not attend any tournies as long as this load of garbage exists. Or maybe I'll just play some more 40k.


----------

